# Swimming after IVF/ICSI



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry if this is a really silly question but I am 27 weeks pregnant following 3 IVF attempts & would love to go swimming if this is safe.

I know fertile women swim during pregnancy but after what I've been through & the fact that if anything happened I can't just "try again" as natural conception is anatomically impossible for me, I am just worried.

My clinic advised me not to swim or have a bath after the embryo transfer, and I was also wearing estrogen patches until 16 weeks which were incompatible with swimming, so I haven't been for ages.

I am worried about infection, and also the rare possibility that if my waters broke in the water, I wouldn't know this had happened. 

Am I being silly? Any advice or reassurance would be greatly appreciated.

B xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would be fine for you to swim, probably beneficial in fact. Don't worry about your waters going in there, you would probably feel something go, and once you got out they would keep leaking , so you would know,

Enjoy!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

